# Eclipse nach starten leer



## Underfaker (18. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen, ich habe heute mein Eckipse wie immer eigentlich ganz normal gestartet und es ist komplett leer, an die 20-30 Projekte weg es zeigt keine Perspectives mehr an etc.

Bin dann über import existing Projects gegangen und er sagt dass die Projekte im Workspace sind (das trifft auch zu) aber wie kann ich alles wieder anzeigen lassen?

Danke im Voraus für Tipps.


----------



## Underfaker (18. Jan 2014)

Ich kann immernoch ncit reproduzieren woran es lag/liegt jedenfalls habe ich es jetzt mit Brechstange gemacht:
Neuer Workspace, alte Projekte neu eingefügt + Git repository neu eingebunden.


----------

